# Tivo app on Nexus player?



## 5tevie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have experience sideloading/using the Tivo app on the Nexus player? I just got the Tivo Roamio Pro and assumed the app would work on all android devices including Nexus player. I can install it directly from the Play store on phone and tablet but not on Nexus player. Any experience getting it to work on Nexus player would be much appreciated. The only reason I would like to use it is to stream recordings on my bedroom tv. Tnx, Steve


----------



## ericdkirk (Oct 9, 2014)

About 2 weeks ago I tried every tivo app i could find both from the play store and Amazon, and all of them wanted to be in portrait mode and would never sign in, always an error. I have not been able to try the tivo beta from the Amazon store as I don't have a fire tv but it might not work without the amazon framework. 
I think I got signed in once but with a mouse could not click the menu icon in the upper left.

On a side note if you have a computer that is always on, you can use the plex tivo plugin to add your tivo content to the plex server and watch it that way. With the plex app on the nexus, that is.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Try side-loading it. That is NOT a tablet or phone, and sideloading was the only way (previously) to get it on an Amazon fire. You would probably need a tablet app to control the cursor when sideloading.

You have several options including a pc browser, TiVo mini, or amazon fire tv.


----------



## ericdkirk (Oct 9, 2014)

I just loaded the working one off my tablet, and it is the same as before, shows up like a phone even though it came off a table. Also cant get past the "What to watch" screen even the 2 current recordings at the bottom only give a blank screen when you try to watch.
version 3.1.0-841080
still there is no way to interact with the menu button at the top left.

If someone with a firetv could grab the Tivo Beta apk we could try it on the nexus as well.


----------



## mcsparklenuts (May 17, 2016)

ericdkirk said:


> If someone with a firetv could grab the Tivo Beta apk we could try it on the nexus as well.


I pulled the apk from my Fire TV and loaded it onto my Nexus Player. The app launches, signs in, and shows recordings, but if you attempt to play any recordings, the app presents you with an error "Streaming is not supported on your device Error code:E=54 V=-1".

Curiously, even though my TiVo Stream is activated and opted-in for out-of-home streaming, when the app got to the My Shows screen, it told me there was a streaming device available on my network and asked if I wanted to activate it. I got the error regardless of whether or not I opted to do the activation again.

Also of note, the Menu option on the My Shows screen requires you to press the hamburger button on the Fire TV remote. This button is not present on the Nexus Player remote, and using a bluetooth mouse did not work, probably because the menu is not an on-screen button.

So all told, it was a waste of time, but hopefully someone else finds this information useful.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

I wasn't able to get any version of the TiVo app to work on the Nexus Player; however, TiVo-com.tivophone.android-16709-v3.1.0-841080.apk does work on the Shield TV, but later versions do not.

When I asked TiVo about, they stated they weren't currently supporting Android TV :-(.


----------

